# /var/run/ntpd.leap-seconds.list may be truncated



## quamenzullo (Jun 17, 2022)

I've noticed this message in the daily reports:



> fetch: transfer timed out
> fetch: /var/run/ntpd.leap-seconds.list may be truncated



It comes from a `service ntpd onefetch`.

The file does not seem truncated, and is not yet expired (it says "File expires on:  28 June 2022").

I already ran `freebsd-update fetch` (everything is up to date).

Is there anything to do, or to worry about?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2022)

The transfer appears to time out. In other words, the download didn't succeed. 

Does `fetch https://www.ietf.org/timezones/data/leap-seconds.list` work? Maybe a firewall blocking outgoing connections?


----------



## quamenzullo (Jun 17, 2022)

I get the same result:


```
# fetch https://www.ietf.org/timezones/data/leap-seconds.list
fetch: transfer timed out
fetch: leap-seconds.list may be truncated
```

I've tried using `wget` instead, and it worked, so it seems outgoing connections are not blocked, or am I wrong or missing something?

I configured `pf`, but I haven't changed it since quite a long time now, I can check it again.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2022)

quamenzullo said:


> I've tried using `wget` instead, and it worked


Ok, that's odd. Because it's using the same protocols, ports, etc. If wget(1) works, then fetch(1) should work too. Configured a HTTP(S) proxy perhaps?


----------

